# Graves



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Back to Hubby.......................

He got his blood work done last week his numbers came back at 15!!!!!!! They increased his meds....all I can say is yes he is tired, and exhausted but he's the man I married emotionally....if that makes any sense. Loving, caring, quiet and fun to have around. When he takes more of the snythroid....well you already know....

Oceanmist


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Back to Hubby.......................
> 
> He got his blood work done last week his numbers came back at 15!!!!!!! They increased his meds....all I can say is yes he is tired, and exhausted but he's the man I married emotionally....if that makes any sense. Loving, caring, quiet and fun to have around. When he takes more of the snythroid....well you already know....
> 
> Oceanmist


What numbers came back at 15? It sounds like this is good news??

Glad you hung in there w/him; real glad!! And I know he is too!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am glad you hung in there with him too. It is a tough road. I am very grateful my husband toughed it out too. Best to you & the hubby!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

The doctor said the numbers should be between .2 and 6 well his is out there at 15.....


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ocean, what "number" is it? (TSH?)


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok, just got off the phone with the nurse. His TSH is 15, t3 4.2 and t4 17.5....He is hypo she said.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, I would agree. The increase in meds should help. Keep us posted.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll bet he feels terrible! My hubby's TSH has never been over 6.5 and he was miserable! Tired, cold, depressed, aching joints and muscles...

I hope he feels better soon!

Renee


----------

